# Anyone tried livestreaming with R5 + Sony Xperia Pro-I ?



## amazin (Aug 23, 2022)

I was wondering if anyone tried to use a Canon Eos r5 along with a Sony Xperia Pro-I to use it as external monitor and enable livestreaming possibilities ? 

Sony xperia Pro had a micro HDMI connector so it should work with this one. But it's getting older. 
Since Canon enabled using our r5 as webcam, i assume it's compatible with USB uvc protocol.
So i was wondering if anyone tried connecting an r5 to a Sony xperia Pro-I to see if it works (i mean if external monitor and livestreaming do).

Looking forward reading back from your tests.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 23, 2022)

amazin said:


> I was wondering if anyone tried to use a Canon Eos r5 along with a Sony Xperia Pro-I to use it as external monitor and enable livestreaming possibilities ?
> 
> Sony xperia Pro had a micro HDMI connector so it should work with this one. But it's getting older.
> Since Canon enabled using our r5 as webcam, i assume it's compatible with USB uvc protocol.
> ...


It is not compatible with UVC


----------

